# Perseid Meteor Shower and Other Astrological Events



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

The Perseid(sp?) Meteor shower is tonight.Anybody going to watch it?I've got a bottle of cherry wine in the fridge and going to set up a viewing area.The best time is 10 pm-2 am EST.I hope the clouds are gone by tonight and the mosquitoes stay away.I may even get the telescope out that Dale wanted and ignores.Next week it's the total solar eclipse.We can see like 95% here.Then, Sept.23(?),several planets and sun align with 2 constellations,supposedly making the outline of a pregnant "queen" or something like that.I'm not good at picking out constellations but I'm going to study this one because I want to see it.It sounds really fascinating.Might as well enjoy the nectar of the gods and the wonders of the heavens while we still can......


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'll be watching! What causes a meteor shower?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's the leftover of something. The tail basically.

I won't be watching, too many clouds and even if we didn't have those the moon would be too bright to see anything.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here's a cool site to go to. I go there often.
https://www.space.com


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Neat site. I just saved it to my favorites.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Me,too.I saw some meteors last night but my trees were in the way for most of them.The mosquitoes were out in full force and we didn't want to build a fire in case it bothered the meteor watching.Oh well,I tried some Arbor Mist Cherry Wine and it was really good.I may have a new favorite.Too bad the solar eclipse happens in the afternoon....


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Solar eclipse: It'll be interesting to see if the chickens start making a move towards the coop for the "night."


----------



## james2000 (Jul 30, 2017)

We can see the whole thing ky

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had clouds. Sheesh.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Hopefully Aug 21 will be cloudless for all.I'm curious as to what the animals will do also or if their behavior changes.We can see like 95% here and it lasts a couple of minutes but will the animals think of it as just a really cloudy day.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep. I'm wondering what the dogs and cats will do too. Is there an atmospheric change that they can pick up on like rain coming?


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

I bet they can detect something is up, be interesting to see. They are pretty sensitive little things..


----------

